# first engine mod plz help!!!



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i read on z31.com that u can bolt the throttle body from a 240sx onto the 300zx, adds a lil extra power, but neways, i was wondering if ne1 here has done it, and if so did u need to retune the engine or make ne other mods to make it fit? plz help


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You should port the intake collector (what it mounts on) to match the throttle body. Going from big to original size sorta like a shallow cone. That's it. Oh and reset the ECU.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You should port the intake collector (what it mounts on) to match the throttle body. Going from big to original size sorta like a shallow cone. That's it. Oh and reset the ECU.


It's not worth it IMO unless you port everything. The TB isn't the biggest restrictor in the Z31 intake system; the intake plenum is.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> It's not worth it IMO unless you port everything. The TB isn't the biggest restrictor in the Z31 intake system; the intake plenum is.


Indeed, rather pointless to install a larger TB and still have the smaller manifold behind it. Even with porting.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i am also thinking bout putting the manifold from a pathfinder on it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i am also thinking bout putting the manifold from a pathfinder on it


That would be your best bet. It's been gone over a few times just in this section but you will also have hood clearance issues with that manifold.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i read bout that, how much it cost to have the stock mani ported and polished?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> yeah i read bout that, how much it cost to have the stock mani ported and polished?


It's been done, at great cost of time and brain damage. One of the guys here I think has a one-off done by Engloid, who insisted he would never do it again...... 
I'm not sure if extrude honing would work on our manifolds or not, I doubt it or it would have been done before now.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

well since i'll be going to uti soon i'll figure out a way to do it


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It's been done, at great cost of time and brain damage. One of the guys here I think has a one-off done by Engloid, who insisted he would never do it again......
> I'm not sure if extrude honing would work on our manifolds or not, I doubt it or it would have been done before now.


Engloid is back again!! harsh financial problems has cause him to come out of hiding. He hasn't made any for sale yet, but when they come out, expect around $400...not cheap, but very effective


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Engloid is back again!! harsh financial problems has cause him to come out of hiding. He hasn't made any for sale yet, but when they come out, expect around $400...not cheap, but very effective


$400 is about what I would expect to pay for a performance intake for a Z31.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

and the mani's that this guy makes are of stock dimensions???


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

I have the 60mm Tb on my 84 ZXT and it did give a quicker throttle response but I would not say it increased HP. However I do like it better, I have a Pathy intake to go on my car after the stroker bottom end goes in. I bought my intake from one of those online junk yard sales places. I think I paid $90.00. I will tell you this, the 240SX Tb will work but I used a 90-92 nissan Stanza TB. They are identical except the water inlet and outlet are on the bottom like the original, the 240 one is on the top. You can still make it work but the Stanza looks alot cleaner. But to answer your question, I bought my TB for $25.00 at a junk yard, It was worth every penny on my stock intake that I matched ported myself. Enjoy.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Engloid is making them again. Hes only about 10 minutes from where I am right now. It was the lower intake manifold porting and polishing that he said was a big pain. I have both a gutted plenum and a lower ported and polished intake manifold. Well see when he puts them on sale. He is also reworking heads now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> and the mani's that this guy makes are of stock dimensions???


They are stock manifolds that have just been milled flat (gutted) and ported.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Engloid is making them again. Hes only about 10 minutes from where I am right now. It was the lower intake manifold porting and polishing that he said was a big pain. I have both a gutted plenum and a lower ported and polished intake manifold. Well see when he puts them on sale. He is also reworking heads now.


i'm in so cali, does he get the mani's from a yard then mill them or would he require mine?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm in so cali, does he get the mani's from a yard then mill them or would he require mine?


I think you can do a core charge. Basically when you get the new plenum you send him your old one.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

a what? sry this is my first project car, i ahve some experience doing very basic stuff, but to date this would be my first complicated modification, i don't plan on doing it for a few months but i wanna figure out how first that way i can get it done when i do, and where and wat is the plenum?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The plenum is the upper intake manifold we have been discussing the entire time. And if you have never heard of a core charge you must of never worked on cars. It means you get your new one and send him the old stock one.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> The plenum is the upper intake manifold we have been discussing the entire time. And if you have never heard of a core charge you must of never worked on cars. It means you get your new one and send him the old stock one.


oh ok, yeah i'm only 18, but i've wanted to work on cars since 16 but never got the chance, so this is my first project car (second car owned, first car was a 1990 acura legend), i'm gonna start taking some auto tech classes on the 18th, but yeah i don't know all the terms for everything i know basic names for stuff, sry


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> oh ok, yeah i'm only 18, but i've wanted to work on cars since 16 but never got the chance, so this is my first project car (second car owned, first car was a 1990 acura legend), i'm gonna start taking some auto tech classes on the 18th, but yeah i don't know all the terms for everything i know basic names for stuff, sry


Don't worry about being young, I'm only 18 aswell. Basically the stock intake plenum is the biggest restriction on the intake side of the engine. You can gain probably 15hp on a NA and more on a turbo by getting a new Plenum. What Engloid does is very time consuming which is why it costs what it does. It's probably the best mod for the money after Intake, Exhaust, and Boost Controller.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> Don't worry about being young, I'm only 18 aswell. Basically the stock intake plenum is the biggest restriction on the intake side of the engine. You can gain probably 15hp on a NA and more on a turbo by getting a new Plenum. What Engloid does is very time consuming which is why it costs what it does. It's probably the best mod for the money after Intake, Exhaust, and Boost Controller.


ok well turbo is not an option, so aside from the plenum, wat else could i change to get extra hp


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok well turbo is not an option, so aside from the plenum, wat else could i change to get extra hp


Why not it would be an easy way to get alittle more power. I don't get why you would be into doing even bigger mods, yet a turbo is a non-option. If your not going to boost it leave it alone. You can do headers back exhaust work, intake, cams, ecu, radiator, weight reduction, and with all those mods you might be able to run a stock turbo. Just don't even waste the money if you are so disinclined to turbo the motor.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Why not it would be an easy way to get alittle more power. I don't get why you would be into doing even bigger mods, yet a turbo is a non-option. If your not going to boost it leave it alone. You can do headers back exhaust work, intake, cams, ecu, radiator, weight reduction, and with all those mods you might be able to run a stock turbo. Just don't even waste the money if you are so disinclined to turbo the motor.


its that i don't want to turbo the car, my dad doesn't want to "if i wanted a turbo i would have bought a turbo", why is everyone so against modifing a NA engine? i know turbo is easy hp, he knows it to, my uncle is a race mechanic so we know bout engines, i don't care bout money etc thats not an issue, so can someone plz gimmie a list of things a i can change to increase hp aside from turbo


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I just listed some things. Search around and you will find everything. Were so against modding the NA because it is a waste of money. You will spend 1000s of dollars for minimal gains at best. 

Why do you have two threads for this?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> I just listed some things. Search around and you will find everything. Were so against modding the NA because it is a waste of money. You will spend 1000s of dollars for minimal gains at best.
> 
> Why do you have two threads for this?


figured i would get more responses and input


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> figured i would get more responses and input


Well don't figure that ever again. A mod needs to either merge the threads or delete one. 

2 threads on the same topic are not better then 1.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

POOF. One disappeared.


----------

